# Prop or not enough hp?



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

To gain RPM with the prop you are going the wrong way. Lose an inch or two. 

-T


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Do I stick with the same diameter? Would a 9x9 be ok to run with just me or do I risk too high of rpm?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I ran the Same motor on a Tiller Classic ...

2 people I Ran the 10.5 ... By myself I could bang the Rev-Limiter ....


But that was a High time Motor ... It Did run pretty Sweet Though ... But I could Hit 24 Mph Though ...

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

engine specs:

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/products/subcatspecs/5/specs.aspx

Specs say the power band is 5000-6000 rpm
You're running 4900 with a heavy load, 5400 with a light load.
You've got everything correct right now.
I wouldn't change anything.
Unless you just feel like spending money.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yamaha has changed the 15 Hp Used to be the same as the 9.9 

I have a 9 pitch as a spare No where near enough prop


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> engine specs:
> 
> http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/products/subcatspecs/5/specs.aspx
> 
> ...


She's maxed out? Getting closer to 6000 won't help?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I have a classic cc with a 15hp 4stroke yamaha. It's currently running with a 9 1/4 x 11 alluminum. When I fish alone I am able to get the rpms up to 5400 and a speed of 21 with an SE200 stabilizer. When I fish with a second person I can't get the rpms over 4900 @ 16mph. I know the SE200 slows me down a little, but how can I gain back those rpms? 9.5x13?


Looks like u have a 9 1/4" x 11" pitch "J-1" model that has a wide blade surface that's slow u down some.

U need a 9 1/4" x 10.5" pitch "J" model that has a thinner blade surface and it will gain more RPM and better speed.

I had both on my NMZ with 15hp yami 2-stroke and I like 10.5" (J-model) a lot better than 11" (J-1) model.

It's makes go quicker, faster and good overall performance than 11" wide surface blade.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yup Blake is right  10.5 With 2 People ...


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

How about a recommendation on a name? Michigan Match? Sorry, I've never bought a prop before.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

OEM Yamaha About $65.00

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2003/F15PLHB/parts.html

But ... if you Want the very best Contact the Skiff Shop ....

Dave


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone have a prop I could try/borrow?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

On my LT 25 I had 9 1/4 x 10.5. That was the sweet spot for my ride all around. I also used the SE200. Pretty sure you will be satisfied.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> On my LT 25 I had 9 1/4 x 10.5. That was the sweet spot for my ride all around. I also used the SE200. Pretty sure you will be satisfied.


With a 15hp?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > On my LT 25 I had 9 1/4 x 10.5. That was the sweet spot for my ride all around. I also used the SE200. Pretty sure you will be satisfied.
> 
> 
> With a 15hp?


Yes he had a 15.


----------

